# Ever shot a coyote with your bow?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

*I shot my first coyote, ever, with a bow. However, it was not an intentional hunt for coyotes, as I was in a treestand bowhunting deer and he happened along. I had to wait for him to look away, due to their excellent vision, I was certain that he'd catch my movement. The shot was about 12 yards with a Steel Force 4 blade broadhead that "zipped" through both lungs. Suprisingly, he ran about 100 yards before dropping over. It was a 40 lb. male.*

*I don't recommend bowhunting coyotes, on purpose. They're always on the move, don't give you time to range them, could catch you drawing the bow and are not known for offering the best of shot angles.*

*Have you ever shot a coyote with a bow?*
*Good hunting, Bowhunter57*
*






*


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

I Shot at one it was barking at our decoy and by the time i got a shot filming light was gone and i tried to make it happen it hit but we had no clue as to where. At the shot there was a thump and the coyote squalled but we couldnt find blood or the arrow. My brother on seems to be a coyote magnet when we are deer hunting he shot one one night and when we met at the truck I noticed a blood soaked arrow in his quiver he said oh yeah i shot a coyote again then said he heard it crash and didnt care to go get it . He's not much into yotes.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I almost shot 1 with my bow at the range the other day. He was about 25 feet in front of me but my bow was about 50 feet behind me


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I killed one while bowhunting for deer this year. I had two crossing a ridge about 80 yds from my stand. I started squeaking with my lip. The first one stopped and sat down the second one came in and I shot it at 20 yds. This is the second one I have killed with a bow in 19 years of deer hunting. I always get excited when i have the chance to call one in and make the shot.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

5 or so from the treestand or stalking muleys, 2 while actually calling. It is probably the toughest thing I have ever done with my bow but I love a challenge.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

taken some with the bow while deer'n it but never tried while calling dawgs. Gotta be tough--i will be trying it though. Sounds like another rush/addiction.


----------



## medicsnoke (Feb 24, 2010)

I need some help with this one, continue reading and you will learn my dalemia. I had a tuff year bow hunting whitetails. I had many early season hunts where I didnt see a deer and just couldnt get one them. Well, one evening I went and hunted a new farm in a 4 way crop fence row intersection. I sat there for like 3 hours and never saw a deer. It was a perfect night to, dead calm and cold. Well at last light I heard rusting in the corn and out popped a coyote. My bow was still hanging and as calm as it was I thought Ide have trouble getting drwn on it. Then out popped another one. Thats when they started to play and lick on each other giving me some noise and distraction to draw my bow. They looked so happy playing with each other......thats when I smoked the big male. I felt so bad after shooting him though.....He looked so much like my yellow lab...i swore i wouldnt shoot one anymore. But now 3 months later im itching to do my annual post season coyote hunting. Should i feel bad about shooting these song dogs and throwing them in the ditch?


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

Just imagine if you found that buck in your profile dead from coyotes that would really turn the table by the way nice pic.


----------



## curs1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have harvested two with my bow while deer hunting. I did manage a stalk on a red fox while I lived in Ontario Canada on a fence line


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

The dog in my Avatar is my first bow yote. Man did he yelp too. But not for long. it was a 30 yd shot he turned went 30 more yds and piled up. I have to say here that i have missed 3 others.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Heck no ! don't feel bad!! If they saw your dog in that field then you would have something to feel bad about. Around here they eat dog for lunch ,even if your dog got away from those yotes it would have cost you plenty in vet bills.


----------



## clw499 (Mar 18, 2010)

I never feel bad shooting them, but I do wish I had someone who wanted the pelts? I live in Wichita, KS if you know anyone who will buy or just take the pelts, let me know.


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

never killed one but alot of close hair cuts hand fulls of hair getting closer


----------



## lewis95 (May 14, 2010)

i was turkey/deer hunting last fall and had a coyote try to sneek up to my turkey decoy i gave him a taste of carbon instead he ran leaving a very large blood trail after about an hour i decided to go find him then the turkeys came onto the field after the turkey moved off out of range heading for their roost i continued looking for my coyote then the entire pack started yipping and howling so i turned and left not worth the fight but i know there is one down and many to go


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a fun hunt lewis95 Welcome to the site.


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes I have taken 5 with my bow, actually arrow. All within 15 yards or less. calling in tight cover. also taken bobcat and grey fox in N. Calif. foothills.


----------



## Austin419 (Feb 21, 2011)

ive tried. just no luck:frown2:


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

BH57 That is a difficult task I haven't got it done yet. I always get busted pulling my bow back.

I never feel bad for shooting them they have killed and ate enough of your deer fawns so you can look at it that way you might be saving your next buck or saving the neighbors cattle.


----------

